# Caribbean Vacations Forums > British Virgin Islands >  >  Anegada

## JoshA

In the morning, I noticed and admired this purposeful-looking boat moored near us in North Sound.



I also noticed a private yacht bigger than some cruise ships over at the Yacht Club Costa Smeralda.



Later, at the fuel dock, the aluminum-hulled sailboat rafted up to us to wait his turn for water and fuel and we chatted. He is sailing it in the Caribbean after delivery from a Dutch manufacturer, Bestevaer, designed by Gerard Dijkstra. It has a carbon-fiber mast and spars, bulletproof synthetic cockpit covering in place of teak decking, a tiller in a doghouse, Dorade vents, and other lustworthy specs for a world cruiser. Its next stop is the Pacific Northwest cruising grounds to which it will be transported on a ship. There's someone living the dream.







By previous agreement, the flotilla rendezvoused off Necker Island for the race to Anegada. This was a beam reach all the way allowing our non-weatherly catamaran to show off on its best point of sail. Our competition was an identical Sunsail 444.



This 38'er decided to just be there for the start so they could spend more time at BEYC. At least they had their sails raised.



The other boats all competed. We set our sails and were off.



Fair winds and following seas had us surfing to Anegada at up to 10 knots. We took 75 minutes from Necker to the channel entrance and won handily but who's keeping score.

There was no space in the mooring field so we anchored.





We grabbed a cab to Cow Wreck beach.



Except for the restaurant area, the beach featured miles of empty sand populated mainly by birds.


























Note the hurricane evacuation plan on the flip-flop totem.



Back at the anchorage, folks began the evening drinking at Potter's.



We relaxed on the boat



and had cocktails watching the sunset.



We ate Anegada lobster at Neptune's Treasure.



We love Anegada.

----------


## amyb

enjoyed these. especially your birds in flight.

----------


## GramChop

Another successful day on and off the sea!  Sounds like this was one heck of an adventure.  Your bird shots are fabulous, Josh!

----------


## LMAC

Congrats on the win!   Great photos as usual.  Sounds like a wonderful trip.

----------


## MIke R

We are hoping to get over there next month....I love that island

----------


## Rosemary

Josh - the Swan Rolex racing series just finished at Biras Creek, Virgin Gorda. My boat - she will ALWAYS be my boat  xxxx- with her new people was there, and did very well.  The maxi boats are arriving at the Costa Smeralda Caribbean base, pre Bucket. Thank you for your wonderful reports.

----------


## JoshA

Thanks, all. 

Rosemary, I wish I had known to look for your boat although it may not have been there at the time. There are several huge yachts in the photo of the YCCS. The maxi sailboat may be in the Bucket later.

Mike, how are you getting to Anegada? You could take a few ferries but, if you are driving yourself, make sure to respect the channel markers. It's extremely tempting to cut corners, but that's a bad idea there.

----------


## MIke R

Josh.....I have a friend who has a charter boat business in St. John.....he is the one shooting us over to Jost from STT.....if he s not too busy he is going to run us over  to  Anegada ..... .if not?.......next time

----------


## MIke R

I am renting a Boston whaler for the week to do some exploring around the cays  and  spits nearby  but it's not big enough for anything beyond that

----------


## JoshA

Yep. Not a good idea to go 20 miles or so in big seas in a whaler. But I'm sure it's been done.

----------

